# Vic Xmas Case Swap 2010 - Tasting



## Siborg (22/11/10)

Just thought I'd get this one started seeing as Leigh has already knocked 4 or 5 down.


----------



## Leigh (22/11/10)

Given I asked, I should post notes...

*9. Seemax - Galactic Casarillo Ale*

Poured golden amber with a lovely creamy 1/2 inch head that lasted the whole glass. On tasting this is an extremely well balanced beer with a very pleasing hop complexity. A full bodied beer that has a definite hop bite as it passes over the tongue.

Overall a very nice beer. Well done Seemax.


*2. Zebba - VPA *

Lovely citrus aroma escaping the bottle on opening. Poured amber in colour with nice carbonation. I found this beer very refreshing until swallowing, and then kapow the hops kick in! 

Not a session beer like Seemax's, but a lovely beer nonetheless.


*19. Haysie - American Brown*

...and what an angry beer this one is...brown in colour, thick tan coloured head that lasted the whole glass. Beautiful hoppy fresh on tasting, followed by malt and then roast and more roast with just a touch of chocolate.

Yet another great beer Haysie.


Then I tried the next two back to back as the recipes are so close...

*7. MeLoveBeer - Irish Red Ale 
17. Leigh - Irish Red Ale *

Both of these beers are similar in colour, carbonation and head retention...that is a deep reddish brown (more towards the brown), with low carbonation and little head...both have a lovely slick mouthfeel with crystal sweetness. Overall, #7 was a more drinkable session beer while mine had more pronounced hop and malt profiles and was a drier beer.

5 beers down, and all were great beers, but with only 10 to go I might be finished shortly...that is IF I manage to smuggle them out of Michaela's house before she drinks them all lmao


----------



## mxd (22/11/10)

1. Chris - Saison

Not too sure what a saison is but.

It poured clear, a little haze, low white head, low to med carbonation. golden colour.

as always a very good beer


5. mxd - ESB

I think my dry hop should be dropped/lowered or not Styrian Goldings ? I think I am more an A hop fan but this my be shouldn't have so much dry hop ? I will keep trying to "perfect" an ESB


----------



## Siborg (22/11/10)

*haysie - American brown*

Agree with Leigh on this one. Nice clean hop flavour first up with some solid roast there as well. Carbonation was good, with nice small bubbles. Very thick mouthfeel, which left a touch of sweetness on the pallett. 

Couldn't fault it, haysie. Superb, even though I was expecting a lager (honestly didn't know what it was until I started drinking it)


----------



## zebba (23/11/10)

*1. Chris - Saison*

Never had a Saison before, and all I know is they are supposed to be refreshing. So, upon returning from a basketball game played in ridiculous heat, I cracked this open. It hit the spot. Perfectly. That's all I have to say on the subject. Thanks Chris


----------



## haysie (23/11/10)

Leigh said:


> *19. Haysie - American Brown*
> 
> ...and what an angry beer this one is...



:angry: .........??? You better believe it, I needed that CPBF yesterday, the Helles Bock sitting on sugar :icon_vomit: is even bloody angrier. 

Drop me a line when your available so I can collect some liquid amber and the, yeah filler thingo. Glad you enjoyed it  




Siborg said:


> *haysie - American brown*
> 
> Agree with Leigh on this one. Nice clean hop flavour first up with some solid roast there as well. Carbonation was good, with nice small bubbles. Very thick mouthfeel, which left a touch of sweetness on the pallett.
> 
> Couldn't fault it, haysie. Superb, even though I was expecting a lager (honestly didn't know what it was until I started drinking it)



Cheers Si, Glad it agreed with you. Sure I did add the recipe in the recipe thread,,, aha but didnt update the Wiki.. there you go!
This is fast becoming a regular house beer that I keep adjusting trying to find the perfect balance between brown malt and lotsa yankee hops.


----------



## Siborg (23/11/10)

*11. Cocko- dark APA*

Poured a nice dence white head, deep copper colour.

Great citrusy, grapefruit aromas. Balanced with a slight favour towards bitterness. Residual sweetness is noticeable, quickly subdued by the hop bitterness. The sweetness isn't cloying at all.

Overall a great one. Nice hop bitterness, kept in check by a big malt backbone. Bloody awesome.


----------



## Siborg (25/11/10)

No more tastings?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (25/11/10)

Siborg said:


> No more tastings?



Had a sneak preview of your Scottish Ale last night, but didn't take tasting notes :icon_cheers:


----------



## zebba (25/11/10)

I've been a bit crook. I soldiered on and tried Seemax's cascadian gaxarillo tettuggle heraaz but my sense of taste is shot. Being the crafty bugger I am though I stole an extra of that one so I'll try it again when the pallate is able to taste more than the growth on my tonsils.


----------



## Siborg (25/11/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Had a sneak preview of your Scottish Ale last night, but didn't take tasting notes :icon_cheers:


Had a schooner of it last night (was still some in the keg). I'm my own worst critic but I love it


----------



## WarmBeer (25/11/10)

FYI, and a chance to blow my own trumpet...

My Black IPA (#3 in the case swap) got 2nd place at this week's Brewshare night at the Local Taphouse.

I had thought it might need a little longer to carb up, but she's good and ready to go.

Enjoy.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (25/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> FYI, and a chance to blow my own trumpet...
> 
> My Black IPA (#3 in the case swap) got 2nd place at this week's Brewshare night at the Local Taphouse.



Can't say that I'm surprised given the quality of your beers I sampled at the swap. Kudo's on the 2nd place mate.


----------



## seemax (25/11/10)

Zebba said:


> I've been a bit crook. I soldiered on and tried Seemax's cascadian gaxarillo tettuggle heraaz but my sense of taste is shot. Being the crafty bugger I am though I stole an extra of that one so I'll try it again when the pallate is able to taste more than the growth on my tonsils.



Shame on you for wasting !! Hope you enjoy the 2nd bottle.

Your APA was great , delightful aroma and hop flavour that lasts the entire sip - a definite quaffer in my book


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (25/11/10)

*9. Seemax - Galactic Casarillo Ale*

Pours cloudy with an abundant white head. 

No need to search too hard for the hops in this one. Can smell them a mile away.

Good creamy mouthfeel, high carbonation. Slight phenolic possibly from the yeast in suspension.

Good firm bitterness to finish it out.

Very refreshing.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (25/11/10)

mxd said:


> 1. Chris - Saison
> 
> Not too sure what a saison is but.
> 
> ...



Think it was within the ballpark of what a Saison is. Go to Purvis and get a bottle of Saison Dupont if you want to try the real thing.

The bottled versions seems to be down significantly on carbonation which is a pity. You will have to come around and try some out of the keg sometime.




Zebba said:


> *1. Chris - Saison*
> 
> Never had a Saison before, and all I know is they are supposed to be refreshing. So, upon returning from a basketball game played in ridiculous heat, I cracked this open. It hit the spot. Perfectly. That's all I have to say on the subject. Thanks Chris



Thanks Zebba


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (25/11/10)

haysie said:


> :angry: .........??? You better believe it, I needed that CPBF yesterday, the Helles Bock sitting on sugar :icon_vomit: is even bloody angrier.
> 
> Drop me a line when your available so I can collect some liquid amber and the, yeah filler thingo. Glad you enjoyed it
> 
> ...




Woo hoo, the lager has morphed into one of my favourite styles, and I ended up scoring 5 bottles. Christmas certainly did come early this year


----------



## MeLoveBeer (26/11/10)

FYI, mine should be okay to drink whenever now... opened a bottle last night and the carbonation seemed fine.


----------



## Fourstar (26/11/10)

All I can say is... Wow that's tasty! 

Mxd esb. Nom nom nom nom!


----------



## WarmBeer (27/11/10)

Ok, giddyup...

*9. Seemax - Galactic Casarillo Ale*
Pretty cloudy, but a nice pale orange colour. Have a smell, and as they say in the ads "The Citra really Hits-ya" (boom, tish). Firm bitterness, lots of hops flavour. A good beer, mate. You should have brought this one along to Brewshare the other night.

*17. Leigh - Irish Red Ale (Better Red than Dead)*
Not a big fan of this style personally, but this is pretty clear, with a nice dark mahogany-red colour. No evidence of sediment thanks to that cpbf! Aroma is malty and sweet. Taste is a bit too malty, a little "flabby" for me, but is to style. This is a well made beer, but just no to my preferences.


----------



## seemax (27/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> *9. Seemax - Galactic Casarillo Ale*
> Pretty cloudy, but a nice pale orange colour. Have a smell, and as they say in the ads "The Citra really Hits-ya" (boom, tish). Firm bitterness, lots of hops flavour. A good beer, mate. You should have brought this one along to Brewshare the other night.



It was unusually cloudy out of the esky, post boil and after fermentation. I chilled it at 2C for 3 days and nothing. It was also my maiden attempt at using Nottingham for an APA... I think it's turned out nicely.

*1. Chris - saison*
Cider? Wine? Champagne? Something in between... quite refreshing but I think it really need more bubbles.
*
2. Zebba - APA*
As I said before, very good!
*
3. WarmBeer*
My 1st BIPA and what a delight. The very subtle roastiness works so well with the hop bite , a real winner!!
*
5. mxd - ESB*
Nice , very nice ... more pls?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (27/11/10)

16. Siborg - 80/-

Perfectly carbonated with good head retention and lacing right to the end. The beer itself is nicely balanced with a malty backbone and just enough EKG. For the style, the clarity and colour are good with a nice reddish hue. I really enjoyed this and could be brewing this recipe before too long...

Edit: added the brew number


----------



## donmateo (27/11/10)

5. mxd ESB
Nice beer. Pretty well balanced I thought. The only thing I'd say is it could have had a bit more of that malt character - caramel or meybe toffee. That would have really topped it off 
Enjoyed this.

1. Chris - Saison 
Interesting one. Haven't tried many of this style, but this was nice.

19. Haysie American Brown
Nice beer - full flavour and body, nice rich chocolaty malt - plenty of hops.
Went down well today in the cooler weather.


----------



## WarmBeer (28/11/10)

*16. Siborg - Scottish 80/*

A little chill haze, but probably my fault for not taking it out of the fridge a half hour beforehand. Initially thought this was going to be undercarbed, but the lacing has been consistent through the whole glass, and mouthfeel is great.

Something about the aroma makes me screw my nose up a little, but whether this is from the yeast, the hops or the particular malt, I'm not familiar enough with the style to be sure.

Taste is Fantastic with a capital F! Malty, some raisin, smooth, and with a long lasting bitterness. 

This is a great tasting beer, and reckon that a 70/ or 60/ recipe based on this would be a great all-night session beer.

Well done!


----------



## Fourstar (28/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> *16. Siborg - Scottish 80/*
> A little chill haze, but probably my fault for not taking it out of the fridge a half hour beforehand. Initially thought this was going to be undercarbed, but the lacing has been consistent through the whole glass, and mouthfeel is great.
> Something about the aroma makes me screw my nose up a little, but whether this is from the yeast, the hops or the particular malt, I'm not familiar enough with the style to be sure.
> Taste is Fantastic with a capital F! Malty, some raisin, smooth, and with a long lasting bitterness.
> ...



Had this lastnight and everything you have said WB, resonates with me too (ecept for the nose screwup, thats probably the peaty/earthy aromas you get from the scottish yeast). If its the case, the yeast selecdtion really makes this interesting siborg. Me likey very much! 



On another note, mine should be ready to go!( the bottle ive got at home is quite firm and the keg tastes ok and seems fully carbed). Drink now if you want it 'brewery fresh'*, leave a fortnight if you want to drink it bright.

* this is your choice, i have no preference. A recommendation from one of the readings was the best examples where bright/well handled by the best 'cellar masters' but the typical stock version was served fresh and somewhat cloudy.


----------



## Siborg (28/11/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> 16. Siborg - 80/-
> 
> Perfectly carbonated with good head retention and lacing right to the end. The beer itself is nicely balanced with a malty backbone and just enough EKG. For the style, the clarity and colour are good with a nice reddish hue. I really enjoyed this and could be brewing this recipe before too long...
> 
> Edit: added the brew number






WarmBeer said:


> *16. Siborg - Scottish 80/*
> 
> A little chill haze, but probably my fault for not taking it out of the fridge a half hour beforehand. Initially thought this was going to be undercarbed, but the lacing has been consistent through the whole glass, and mouthfeel is great.
> 
> ...






Fourstar said:


> Had this lastnight and everything you have said WB, resonates with me too (ecept for the nose screwup, thats probably the peaty/earthy aromas you get from the scottish yeast). If its the case, the yeast selecdtion really makes this interesting siborg. Me likey very much!


Wyeast 1728 Scottish Ale. Fermented at around 17, but accidently let this one go up to 19 for a day. From what I hear there is a phenolic in this yeast that develops that peaty/earthy more and more over time. I just got the keg back from maple that I did for ANHC which was my first go at this style, and it definitely has more of that character in there.

Glad you guys enjoyed it. I'm still not familiar with any commercial examples, but I think I'll have to go and find some as I'm really getting into this style.

I'm planning on having a crack at a stronger Scotch Ale version and modding that as a base recipe, but a 60/ or 70/ version may be good too for some session drinking as you suggested, WB.

Grabbed a bunch of swap beers at random from my crate last night and fridged em, so gonna knock back a few back now. Will report back soon


----------



## Siborg (28/11/10)

*14. Don Mateo - Hefeweizen*

Ahhh shit. I just read "Open after 4 Dec".

Oh well I've poured it and I'm drinking it. It is carbonated, but definitely should have left this. Has that characteristic "hefe" flavour I've come to expect from this style, while not being as overpowering as some of the commercial examples I've had. Getting some banana flavours. 

F**K! This is a nice beer. I'm just bitching that I didn't check if it was RTD before I opened and poured it. Like I said in my last post, I just grabbed a few at random. Sorry mate, probably didn't do your hefe any justice by drinking early. Another week or so and this will be a fantastic beer. It's already showing signs of its potential.


----------



## pk.sax (28/11/10)

I've been giving his bottle time as well, but my own hefe (which I brought to the swap to drink) was the same yeast and carbed in 4 days from bottling. Don't worry Simon.
PS: Actually, In all I've heard first hand and read about this yeast (schneider weiss), its best as fresh as possible.


----------



## Siborg (29/11/10)

*1. Chris Taylor - Saison*

Not too familiar with this style, but here's what I got from it last night:

Noticed some citrus flavours and aromas with some moderate alcohol flavour. Very bright beer with a nice white head on it. I must say, I quite enjoyed this one. Carbonation levels where moderate to high. Possibly a little higher for this style? Did I drink this too early?


----------



## donmateo (29/11/10)

16. Siborg - Scottish 80
This one was an easy choice, have been shivering at work all day
and this looked just the medicine.
Pours nicely clear with a good lasting head.
Love the aroma - nice and malty, sweet, some caramel.
Good clean taste, soft and subtle. nice low carbonation.
The only thing i'd say is that I think the malt flavours
could have been a touch more prominant.
The malt flavour is good, but after such a great aroma, I got
left expecting a little more from the flavour.
In any case it was delicious, enjoyed this thoroughly. 
Could certainly have another couple.


----------



## Fourstar (29/11/10)

*20. Shimple - Punxsatawney Porter
*
Was as tight as a nuns nasty before chilling (PET brick) so i burped it to drop the carbonation somewhat. a porter should never be sparkling.

first aroma i get is juniper... A Juniper phenolic, very strange. Infact smelling side by side w/juniper is almost identical. you didnt doctor this with gin did you!?! 

Mild roast undetones and some sharp alochol. The juniper aromas are getting me confused with US hops, somewhat piney but the medicnal aromas mask the hops. i also get abit of bubblegum.

Toast, roast and more gin on the palate. Some dark fruit flavours detectable. moderate to high carbonation with a dry finish. Interesting.

I have an inkling there is something fishy going on in this beer. The phenolics (gin, juniper, medicinal) are typically related to an infection of some sort. Kind of a bummer as i can tell the malt profile is there, just masked alot by the medicnal flavours.

Bummer dude.


----------



## mxd (30/11/10)

19. Haysie American Brown

served at cellar temp, low to no head, nice malty choc aroma, nice and dark but it's clear not murky. Some roasty, choc flavours, got the bitterness, a little of the bitterness on stays on the roof of the mouth, over all great beer. Really enjoying this, well done as always.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (30/11/10)

Must be the night for American browns...

19. Haysie American Brown

Nice resilient low compact head and tons of roasty chocolately goodness. Perhaps a little bitter for me personally, but I think the boldness suits the style. I'd imagine that this would be amazing with a month of cellar time and think it'd be an great colder weather beer.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/12/10)

*2. Zebba - APA*

First sniff is very piney, very appealing, in a US type of way.

A little cloudy, even at "cellar temperature", maybe due to the wheat? It certainly helped the head retention, which stays consistent through the whole glass.

Taste is sharp hoppiness up front, again, that piney-ness from the hops coming through. Plenty of hop taste, nicely balanced by the malt. The maltiness is very complex, possibly a little too sweet, rather than clean, but I believe this probably due to the base malt being Vienna rather than Trad Ale. Very full mouthfeel.

I'm really surprised to see it was dry hopped with Amarillo, as I can't pick it, it tastes/smells like all "C"-hops to me.

A good American-styled beer. Just either tune down the biscuit, or use Ale malt instead of Vienna next time to provide a cleaner mouthfeel.


----------



## mxd (1/12/10)

6. Vitalstatistix - AIPA 

almost Ruby in colour, low off white heat, great citrus aroma, medium high carbonation, full mouth feel, great citrus flavor, unbelievable it's ibu is 92, it's so well balanced, it's not high on the bitterness, I love it, even worse my wife will drink it. As it warms up there is a little after taste on the roof of the mouth, for a 7% beer it doesn't have the hotness of the alcohol.

I will be attempting this one at some stage, it's great. Well done and thank you.



I was lucky enough to have a Brendo and Zebba high hopped (10 to 15 g of hop per litre) beer on swap day and now this, it's like wow, I can see why my AIPA was only a 90.


----------



## haysie (1/12/10)

zebba #2
maybe a tad overcarbed going to the jug, after a bit of settling the glass is pouring ok, i love the hops surprise surprise, the bitterness doesnt quite balance ,i.e i was expecting a little more pleasant palate cleansing, but the mouthfeel was too full and thick. It could be better with a drier more attentuated finish which in turn would balance things out a bit more,and I would be upping the ibu`s a lot more to match. Good beer nonetheless, clean ferment and a bottle thats empty.
Thx Zebba
edit, checked out the recipe, suggestion lower mash temp, dump all that medium crystal for some carapils.

#7 Love it, aroma is toffee biscuit, taste is hmmm but hasnt got a bubble in it. Serve an awesome beer flat.. no one will drink it.Then again....................
It was great, clean, a little too sweet but that was as things warmed up. Not sure of if any... style but I didnt like the no carb thing. I love this beer and am still tasting ambers and crystals when maybe they shouldnt be so dominant, I reckon you did a super job on this beer.......... i can taste good brewer.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (1/12/10)

haysie said:


> #7 Love it, aroma is toffee biscuit, taste is hmmm but hasnt got a bubble in it. Serve an awesome beer flat.. no one will drink it.Then again....................
> It was great, clean, a little too sweet but that was as things warmed up. Not sure of if any... style but I didnt like the no carb thing. I love this beer and am still tasting ambers and crystals when maybe they shouldnt be so dominant, I reckon you did a super job on this beer.......... i can taste good brewer.



Shattered about the lack of carb Haysie... will bring another (carbed) bottle for you at the next Melbourne Brewers meeting.


----------



## Leigh (1/12/10)

*11. Cocko - Dark APA *

Pours dark as you'd expect from an APA :huh: nice head that dissipates slowly to a thin foam, hoppy freshness on the nose with hints of citrus. Into the mouth and it tastes like an APA (sort of), over the tongue and the malty hoppy burst leaves a pleasant reminder of the beer.

An interesting beer that I really enjoyed.


----------



## Cocko (1/12/10)

Leigh said:


> *11. Cocko - Dark APA *
> 
> Pours dark as you'd expect from an APA :huh: nice head that dissipates slowly to a thin foam, hoppy freshness on the nose with hints of citrus. Into the mouth and it tastes like an APA (sort of), over the tongue and the malty hoppy burst leaves a pleasant reminder of the beer.
> 
> An interesting beer that I really enjoyed.



Cheers for the feedback Leigh, glad you drank it!


I nearly went with the style name 'Beer' - I am sure it would be tasted differently if I had of now.... Its an APA recipe with some darker malts for colour so was confused on title...


I will be 'heavily' in to the case this weekend so will report back on all tasted as they are consumed!

Cheers!


----------



## zebba (2/12/10)

Great feedback haysie, thanks.

MXD, ESB.
First glass poured crystal clear, with a fluffy head. A lot more carbed than other ESB's I've had, but that would be the only negative I could pick. Loved the combination of fuggles and styrian. For some reason, this beer reminded me of the old days, sucking back cans on the bank of the snowy river, line dangling in the water but no intention of actually catching anything. That's a good thing.


----------



## zebba (2/12/10)

didn't want to post this, but warm_beer wants me to...
*
3. WarmBeer Black IPA*
you've done this to me before, so i can only tell it how i see it. I wasn't a fan

The roast was overpowering. The only hint of hops i got was a coating on the back of the throat, which usually I love, but it didn't meld with the roast. I also found the roast to be quite ashy. 

Other than that, presentation was excellent. Head was rocky and held on tight the whole way. It was clean, fermentation wise, to my ability to detect clean.

I was going to say "swap the centennial for some ekg and drop the roast and it would be a corker"... but then it would probably be a porter or something

I thought anything with "IPA" in the name would be to my tastes, but the suffix "black" has disproved that. My palatte is far too sensitive to coffee flavours and aromas, and that's all I got from this. I couldn't find the hop aroma or flavour, as it was all drowned out.

Sorry.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/12/10)

*11. Cocko - Dark APA*

Looks a little different to a normal APA. Smells a little different to a normal APA. Tastes a little... wow, tastes fking fantastic!

A big, chocolatey, malty hit in the mouth, finely balanced with maltiness, with some piney hop flavours coming through. Not too bitter, not too sweet, just right! The dark/crystal malts add another dimension to what you normally get in an APA.

A seriously good beer. Recipe, pretty please?


----------



## Cocko (2/12/10)

WarmBeer said:


> *11. Cocko - Dark APA*
> 
> Looks a little different to a normal APA. Smells a little different to a normal APA. Tastes a little... wow, tastes fking fantastic!
> 
> ...




Cheers WB, glad you enjoyed it mate... Thanks for the feedback, good or bad. I am sure all swappers will agree - the feedback is a major part of the swap as you can get an unbiased opinion on a beer that you may be rating higher due to placebo etc...

I will post the recipe in the recipe thread now but please tread with caution as the grains were weighed while slightly under the influence, I know it hard to believe but I had had a few hence the sprinkle of chocolate malt for no reason and not sure if the crystal was 140 or dark.... 

Cheers again!

BTW: Saturday, I will be brewing a black IPA with beersatan and we will be tasting up a storm!


----------



## shimple (3/12/10)

Fourstar said:


> *20. Shimple - Punxsatawney Porter
> *
> 
> I have an inkling there is something fishy going on in this beer. The phenolics (gin, juniper, medicinal) are typically related to an infection of some sort. Kind of a bummer as i can tell the malt profile is there, just masked alot by the medicnal flavours.
> ...



Damn it!!! Sorry for the infection, hoping it was a once off. Has anyone else tried? I cracked one yesterday and it had no acidic falvour.

Once again sorry 4*


----------



## MeLoveBeer (3/12/10)

shimple said:


> Damn it!!! Sorry for the infection, hoping it was a once off. Has anyone else tried? I cracked one yesterday and it had no acidic falvour.
> 
> Once again sorry 4*



Don't stress shimple, I'll make a point of trying yours tonight and will post as soon as I do.


----------



## seemax (3/12/10)

Shimple - tried your porter last night and found it quite drinkable, albeit carbonated like a mofo!! It had a nice malt backbone with a dry finish. Not sure if it's a porter though - reminded me more of a fizzy dry stout with less roast. No phelonics or acidity to my tongue.


----------



## mxd (3/12/10)

shimple said:


> Damn it!!! Sorry for the infection, hoping it was a once off. Has anyone else tried? I cracked one yesterday and it had no acidic falvour.
> 
> Once again sorry 4*



I'll open one tonight, so if you want to pop over and get your swap you can try it as well


----------



## shimple (3/12/10)

mxd said:


> I'll open one tonight, so if you want to pop over and get your swap you can try it as well



Done. When you home.


----------



## shimple (3/12/10)

seemax said:


> Shimple - tried your porter last night and found it quite drinkable, albeit carbonated like a mofo!! It had a nice malt backbone with a dry finish. Not sure if it's a porter though - reminded me more of a fizzy dry stout with less roast. No phelonics or acidity to my tongue.



Well, that is a relief, even though it is overcarbed.... Never bottle carbonate so maybe i need a few lessons.


----------



## mxd (3/12/10)

shimple said:


> Done. When you home.




I should be home from 5:30 pm, Zac will be at milo cricket, so if you wanted to bring Sara then 7pm.


----------



## shimple (3/12/10)

mxd said:


> I should be home from 5:30 pm, Zac will be at milo cricket, so if you wanted to bring Sara then 7pm.



Ok, I will bring sara along around 7ish.


----------



## shimple (3/12/10)

Cocko said:


> Thanks for the feedback, good or bad. I am sure all swappers will agree - the feedback is a major part of the swap as you can get an unbiased opinion on a beer that you may be rating higher due to placebo etc...



Totally agree. Constructive unbiased feedback is welcomed, as it opens new doors.


----------



## haysie (3/12/10)

#17
Cracked the bottle just home from work, pours hazy, with little to no head retention. amber in color. As much as I want to like it, it certainly has a malt background with a low bitterness and subtle hop work, but an overiding yeast presence is dominant on both nose and palate. 
Its not infected IMO, the yeast is just very stressed,old,too long ??? I also get a real dry mouth? maybe astringency but I tip more the yeast thing going on.
Love to be more positive but thats how I found it.
Thx Leigh


----------



## mxd (3/12/10)

of course your more than welcom to bring the whole family around.



shimple said:


> Ok, I will bring sara along around 7ish.


----------



## mxd (3/12/10)

16, siborg scotish 80

Redish brown, low off white head, malt aroma maybe a touch of alcohol as well, a touch hazy, good malty flavour, no bitterness, a get a dry type of feel on the roof of the mouth.

Overall a good beer.


----------



## haysie (3/12/10)

#3
Interesting label and beer. Bitterness is bold, very bold, the color is well hidden. maybe some smooth carafa? but guessing.
Carbonation is good. The dark and lack of any roast qualities is very good. Nice big hop aroma, lacks the hop finish though. Yeast aroma,taste is there and not unpleasant but unwelcome.
I sort of enjoyed it, I wouldnt brew it, 20 ltrs would be overkill. This beer would be better with maybe another yeast, heaps more time in the bottle. I take my hat off for having a dip at this style.
Cheers and great contribution.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (3/12/10)

20. Shimple - Punxsatawney Porter

Sorry Shimple, but I'm getting cherry cough syrup back notes as well  

Felt like the bottle was going to burst when I grabbed it out of the fridge (definately has a fizziness about it), is probably a little bit sweet for my expectations of the style, but regardless is still quite drinkable. Seems like a well brewed beer, just a pity about the medicinal taste (which imo is emphasized by the fizziness).


----------



## Leigh (3/12/10)

Just checked mine shimple...I don't like the way the cap and base of the bottle are bulging :huh: Bottle is also rock hard. Have chucked in the fridge for now...Have seen a PET explode under pressure before!

Anyway, onto the tasting:

1. Chris - Saison

Yet another great beer Chris, medium carbonation, head dissipates to a low foam very quickly, lovely malt/hop flavours and an interesting yeast character imparted on the beer.



8. 4* - Kentucky Common

Unfortunately mine was flat  Nevertheless, I sampled the beer, and this is such a great beer, that even flat it was very drinkable...lovely hop profile and a malty/chocolate flavour


----------



## mxd (3/12/10)

20. Shimple - Punxsatawney Porter

just had that, and another 30 of stuff on tap  with shimple, it was certainly over carbed, I didn't have the bulging bottle (but pouring slow still gave a big head), let it sit for a few minutes and it was fine, no issues with "infection" etc.. 

for me very malty, clear maybe slight haze, low bitterness, as I said to shimple if I drank it I would have picked it as a scottish/irish type rather than a porter (not that I know what a porter should be  ) but it was a good beer.

cheers
Matt


----------



## Siborg (3/12/10)

*2. Zebba - APA*
Nice.

A decent amount of hop bitterness and flavour. Hoppy/ slightly yeasty aroma. Malt profile is supportive of the hops. Balance is favoured towards the hops. 

I reckon this was quite drinkable. As it warmed, I got some alcohol flavours coming through. Maybe back off the bittering a little, or push the malt forward a tad.


----------



## shimple (4/12/10)

mxd said:


> 20. Shimple - Punxsatawney Porter
> 
> just had that, and another 30 of stuff on tap  with shimple, it was certainly over carbed, I didn't have the bulging bottle (but pouring slow still gave a big head), let it sit for a few minutes and it was fine, no issues with "infection" etc..
> 
> ...



Matt,

Cheers for the beers last night. Was a little wobbly walking in the door. Derina didn't believe Sara when she said i only had 4 <_< 

That Bock was devine. Well done. Did i mention i love homebrew?

I will be cracking my first swap tonight, or maybe after mowing the grass.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/12/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> 20. Shimple - Punxsatawney Porter
> 
> Sorry Shimple, but I'm getting cherry cough syrup back notes as well
> 
> Felt like the bottle was going to burst when I grabbed it out of the fridge (definately has a fizziness about it), is probably a little bit sweet for my expectations of the style, but regardless is still quite drinkable. Seems like a well brewed beer, just a pity about the medicinal taste (which imo is emphasized by the fizziness).


*20. Shimple - Punxsatawney Porter*

No such issues here.

Other than the carbonation being way too high for style, and that adding some carbonic bite, I thought this was a good, tasty beer.

If I can't be bothered cleaning another fermenter in order to do a bulk prime, I'll just use the "stubbie" measurement of sugar for a longneck when priming my stouts and porters.


----------



## shimple (4/12/10)

WarmBeer said:


> *20. Shimple - Punxsatawney Porter*
> 
> No such issues here.
> 
> ...



Cheers WB. Thanks for the tip, will give that a go next time.


----------



## shimple (4/12/10)

Checked my box this morning, and i am missing a number 1. Chris did the saison eventuate?


----------



## mxd (4/12/10)

it was there there I checked mine and don't have another, sorry I must have not put it in.


----------



## mxd (4/12/10)

whoops I lied I did steal it 



shimple said:


> Checked my box this morning, and i am missing a number 1. Chris did the saison eventuate?


----------



## zebba (4/12/10)

Had a few last night so notes will be brief...

6. Vitalstatistix - AIPA
Colour was very dark, and flavour wise it was very (VERY) sweet at first, followed by the bitterness. Didn't get much aroma from the hops, indeed the aroma was mostly malt. There was some fruity hop flavour there though, that is for certain! I'm not sure if it was the heap of crystal, or if it just needed another month to gel together, but overall it was a bit thick. I prefer my IPA's a little drier, but it's such a broad style, and I've had a few commercially regarded brews that this reminded me of somewhat (the rogue 200m ipa comes to mind). 

12. Beersatan - Jaggery Pale Ale
I got quite a bit of banana from this, and if you had have asked me I would have guessed you used recultured coopers yeast. Very suprised it's 1968! The jaggery worked well, and the hops worked very well - it was well balanced and very drinkable. I enjoyed it, but think it would have been better with a bit less banana. My old man, who shared it with me, thought it was the standout beer of the evening.

17. Leigh - Irish Red Ale (Better Red than Dead)
Poured fairly flat, with no head. Excellent colour and clarity, let down by a lack of head. Flavour wise... I don't know how to describe it. I'm very new to this style, the only other one I've had was one that someone passed me at the swap (sorry, can't remember who, may have been 4*...). Still, it was full of flavour, definitely a sipper, not a quaffer. Got some smokey flavours, and very sweet. 

19. Haysie
This was my favourite of the night. Drinkable and chocked full of flavour. Not much else to say, other then well done!

20. Shimple - Punxsatawney Porter
There was something not right about mine. It was carbonated to the point of being sherbert like. This seemed to enhance a flavour that I wouldn't quite describe as medicinal... More like a strong raspberry lolly

2. Zebba IPA
I wasn't a fan. Murkey, yeasty, and way too much body. Smelled nice though. Centennial truly is cascade on steroids

14. Don Matteo Heffe
Last drink of the night and went down quick and easy. Not very experienced in the wheats, but this was nice - the flavours that I associate with wheats were there, but not too over the top, which is a problem I've found in most the wheats I've tried. Got no head out of it though, and checking the thread I see I may have opened it too soon. Still a fine drop.


----------



## Siborg (4/12/10)

Zebba said:


> 2. Zebba IPA
> I wasn't a fan. Murkey, yeasty, and way too much body. Smelled nice though. Centennial truly is cascade on steroids


Not a fan of your own stuff, ey zebba. Don't be too harsh on yourself. I thought it was nice. Was definitely big on body and a little yeasty, but those hops.... yum!

Do you reckon you mashed too high? What do you think would have contributed to the extra body and yeast? Overpitched?


----------



## zebba (4/12/10)

Siborg said:


> Not a fan of your own stuff, ey zebba. Don't be too harsh on yourself. I thought it was nice. Was definitely big on body and a little yeasty, but those hops.... yum!
> 
> Do you reckon you mashed too high? What do you think would have contributed to the extra body and yeast? Overpitched?


The yeast I don't know. It was only 1 pack US05, sprinkled straight on top, 17 degrees (although pitched around 20). I ramp when the krausen starts to drop to 20-22, leave it a few days, then cold crash down to 2, in this case for a week. No idea why it didn't want to drop brite or why it was yeasty.

Body wise, I meant to use pale but used vienna instead, so there is some of the issue. Didn't mash high (66), but there is a bit of crystal and biscuit which won't help. Plus I think I'm having conversion issues atm, so I reckon some of the presentation issues may actually be starch related... The lager that I intended to swap, but ending up not having enough bottles, has similar issues with clarity, which is frustrating as up until the last few brews I was getting real brite just with a crash chill - no gelatin, no polyclar, no filter. 

Anyway, problems, they'll be sorted out by next swap, plus I've got some plans for more big beers to bring on the day(strong scotch, IIPA, eis-ale MK2)


----------



## mxd (4/12/10)

the eis ale at swap day was magnifico



Zebba said:


> The yeast I don't know. It was only 1 pack US05, sprinkled straight on top, 17 degrees (although pitched around 20). I ramp when the krausen starts to drop to 20-22, leave it a few days, then cold crash down to 2, in this case for a week. No idea why it didn't want to drop brite or why it was yeasty.
> 
> Body wise, I meant to use pale but used vienna instead, so there is some of the issue. Didn't mash high (66), but there is a bit of crystal and biscuit which won't help. Plus I think I'm having conversion issues atm, so I reckon some of the presentation issues may actually be starch related... The lager that I intended to swap, but ending up not having enough bottles, has similar issues with clarity, which is frustrating as up until the last few brews I was getting real brite just with a crash chill - no gelatin, no polyclar, no filter.
> 
> Anyway, problems, they'll be sorted out by next swap, plus I've got some plans for more big beers to bring on the day(strong scotch, IIPA, eis-ale MK2)


----------



## Cocko (4/12/10)

Had a few today with Beersatan, while brewing a Black IPA... :icon_drool2: 

First up: More than appropriate

*#3 Warm Beer - Darker gentlemen IPA.*

Perfectly balanced but needed a bit more of everything more hops more roast, more sweet IMO.

A great beer don't get me wrong, I loved it... The flavours were spot on just had to chase them a bit rather them jumping on the buds...

Next up we pulled out #14

*14. Don Mateo - Hefeweizen*

IMO this is a hefewiezen on steroids - every thing the style should be but exaggerated! Heap of banana, heaps of.. well everything! A very nice example but needs to come down on the dial from 11 to 5....

*9. Seemax - Galactic Casarillo Ale*

As an APA, even though it is now brown, brewer and drinker - this beer was a breath of fresh air! perfectly hoppy to a balanced malt back bone as it warmed, could easily drink this all day long! Good Beer :icon_chickcheers: 

*6. Siborg - Scottish 80*

Not a big fan of the style but this is a great beer. If anything a tiny bit over sweet to me but I may be confusing the hop profile with sweetness....., VERY clear, good lacing, good head retention... good work Siborg!




:icon_cheers:


----------



## shimple (5/12/10)

mxd said:


> whoops I lied I did steal it


I know where u live


----------



## Fourstar (5/12/10)

Leigh said:


> 8. 4* - Kentucky Common
> Unfortunately mine was flat Nevertheless, I sampled the beer, and this is such a great beer, that even flat it was very drinkable...lovely hop profile and a malty/chocolate flavour



bummer. the dregs from the fermenter (10L) that went into a keg bulk primed was well carbonated so i dont know what the issue with the bottle was. hmmm. i did shoot for it to be mildly carbonated but maybe a little too mild with the way its panned out. i noticed too high carbonation with the first batch i made gave the beer a really thin body perception so i tried to avoid it.

glad you enojyed it bud.


----------



## haysie (5/12/10)

*#14*
Poured great, lotsa carbonation, tight pillowy head and stinks of good hefe, wheat, nice yeast. No over the top phenolics that can come part and parcel of a weizen, obviously some good yeast management and fermentation control are evident here.
It was well attentuated which combined with the high carbonation gave a lovely spritzy mouthfeel, one that you could drink all day and night on a warm summer day. Great beer, well made, well done. Thx

edit. mine was in a Manticle bottle? Right beer yeah? ^_^


edit2. *#12 *was next
Nice clean beer, there was a taste I cant grasp,> fruity (someone said banana earlier? yeah sort of). Jaggery is good but so are finishing hops. Had a gig at the recipe and compliments to the cook, this is good. Everything seems so well rounded except for the bananaish,fruitishess thing. Done a real good job and thx. Another one for a bit more maturity in the bott.


----------



## Cocko (5/12/10)

*2. Zebba - APA*

Hoptastic! I am in love with centennial so this beer was much to my liking. Couldn't find any malt backing just hops hops and more hops!

Enjoyed every drop! Cheers mate.


----------



## Cocko (5/12/10)

*6. Vitalstatistix - AIPA*

What a hopped up evening this is turning out to be!

Pours clear, good head and lacing - absolutely spot on to my understanding of an AIPA - perfect colour, bitterness, hoppiness... just a ******* great AIPA! Cant pick a fault and am pretty pissed off its finished...

Well done, a well made beer!

Will be running your recipe up ASAP!

Cheers


----------



## Cocko (5/12/10)

*1. Chris - Saison*

I have never had a Saison before be it commercial or HB and I must say I am not a fan of the style.

Obviously no offence intended to Chris as I am sure this is well made example, just not a fan.

What is a Saison? tasted like a belgian wheat or something.....

A couple of floaties too....

Quite enjoyed the first few sips but as it warmed it changed into something my buds either aren't ready for or didn't like.

Again, no offence to Chris, just me not liking the flavours! Well, you can't love 'em all huh!

Cheers


----------



## Leigh (6/12/10)

12. Beersatan - Jaggery Pale Ale

My bottle was overcarbed, careful pouring gave half a glass of head...

Tasting wise, there was lots of hops, but not enough malt base IMO and that odd flavour (that some are describing as banana) detracted from my experience.

Overall not a bad beer, just not to my liking...


----------



## pk.sax (6/12/10)

14. Don Mateo - Weiss

I aged this a few weeks now. The rampant banana Don told me he is tasting is nearly gone, there is some fruitiness, plum?! bubblegum!? And starting to be slightly spicy. Beautiful.


----------



## Leigh (6/12/10)

5 mxd - ESB

Wow, what a beer! Agree with others that it needs a little bit more in the malt department, but this is definitely in my top 2 beers of the swap so far! Was fairly annoyed that you skimped and only gave me 750 ml lmao


----------



## haysie (7/12/10)

*#11*
Not unlike our lunatic South Australian brudder and the sparkling ale, the alcohol warmth is similar. No pears or esters here though.
Poured well with an even laciness on the glass thruout. Initial taste, alcohol is hot and a little overwhelming. For a beer of 6%+ that hasnt been in a bottle too long I am not surprised. Bitterness is assertive and matches the profile, malt is weak though (a typical us05 trait imo). Something tells me my head aint gotta like those fusels tomorrow morning. Its a well made beer that has a bit of shit about it. I like it!
Thx


----------



## shimple (7/12/10)

14. Don Mateo 

Cracked it and smelt prior to pour. Reminds me of that schofferhofer aroma, loved it. NOM NOM NOM

Colour was spot on, slight haziness which you would expect. Silky around the tounge. Hints of bubblegum/banana and slight lemon zest.

Mate this is a cracker. Love it, will definatley be brewing this over the next few weeks. I will PM you when i am ready and you should come around as you are only around the corner right?


----------



## haysie (7/12/10)

Thx for Leigh`s signature, I can look up what I am drinking,

*#1*
Nice on the first pour, lacks the carb bite that I associate with a saison. Most definitly a well attentuated beer nonetheless, crisp dry finish. Lovely yeast profile, not phenolic not estery yet still has a very belgian characteristic about it. I could drink this til tomorrow, maybe up the carbonation a volume or 2.
Great beer!
Thx


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (7/12/10)

*8. Fourstar - Kentucky Common Mk II*

If I was to sum this up in one line it would be sweet malty and easy drinking. 

Maybe not want you want to hear but never the less very pleasant. Also this bottle was still a little on the soft side, so there is a good chance that I drank it too early.

Copper colour slightly cloudy. Medium low carbination

Malt sweetness background hop aroma flavour much of the same with a very full mouth feel and some background bitterness to round it all out.

Probably not a quaffing beer, but very refeshing on this teppid summer evening.

Thanks Fourstar


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (7/12/10)

haysie said:


> Thx for Leigh`s signature, I can look up what I am drinking,
> 
> *#1*
> Nice on the first pour, lacks the carb bite that I associate with a saison. Most definitly a well attentuated beer nonetheless, crisp dry finish. Lovely yeast profile, not phenolic not estery yet still has a very belgian characteristic about it. I could drink this til tomorrow, maybe up the carbonation a volume or 2.
> ...




Thanks Haysie ... agree the carbonation is way down for the style. Have not been able to crack high carbonation from CPBFing yet. BTW I still have your vicbrew bling collecting dust at my place.


----------



## Siborg (8/12/10)

*3. WarmBeer - Zulu Sioux*

Had this one last night... what a cracker of a beer!

Poured a thick, dense head. It sort of reminded me of a hefe head. I over poured and it just kept going up, rather than spilling over the sides. Colour was a decent shade of black, which was to be expected.

Got a hint of citrus and a bit of roastiness in the aroma. A hint of roastiness in the flavour, followed by a firm bitterness that I'd expect from an AIPA. Carbonation was spot on. Mate, I really enjoyed this one. Went down a real treat as it had a sort of smoothness/slickness as well as the hoppiness I've come to love from IPA's.

Top work, WB! Will have to have a crack at this one methinks.

Edit: Just had a look at the recipe and saw that you used the carafa special II. That's the de-husked one isn't it? That would explain the smoothness if so


----------



## WarmBeer (8/12/10)

Siborg said:


> *3. WarmBeer - Zulu Sioux*
> <snip>
> Edit: Just had a look at the recipe and saw that you used the carafa special II. That's the de-husked one isn't it? That would explain the smoothness if so


Yes, that is correct, I used the Carafa Spec II to avoid as much tannic/roast flavour as possible. I still think I added too much, and would probably drop it down by a quarter next time around (and oh yes, there will be a next time around)

This time around, I milled the Carafa seperately, and about 3 times through the mill, to try to get it as small particles as possible. I added it to my mash tun in the last 15 mins of the sacch rest.

I've heard an even better way is to grind the Carafa in a food processor or coffee grinder until it is basically dust, then cold-steep in a couple of litres of water overnight, strain, and add directly to your kettle.


----------



## Siborg (8/12/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I've heard an even better way is to grind the Carafa in a food processor or coffee grinder until it is basically dust, then cold-steep in a couple of litres of water overnight, strain, and add directly to your kettle.


Hmmmm. May have to try this one.


----------



## Leigh (9/12/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> Thanks Haysie ... agree the carbonation is way down for the style. Have not been able to crack high carbonation from CPBFing yet. BTW I still have your vicbrew bling collecting dust at my place.



I think this was my problem this swap too, a bit more acidity from carbonation does the Irish Red wonders. Cracked two spares of my contribution last night, one was flat, the other was a bit better, but still not properly carbed


----------



## mxd (9/12/10)

ok I've done a few and the memory is not good 

But here's my memory
--

8 4* no or very low carbonation, it was malty and sweet, maybe sweetness from no carbonation ?, not too sure what I was meant to expect and assume the lack of carbonation has given it a flavor not expected, I should have remembered to squeeze the bottle. There was certainly no off flavors in the beer.

11 Cocko Dark Pale Ale, good head, clear, good carb, maybe a little dry, it had an alcohol burning feeling to it. OVerall a good beer, thanks

3 WarmBeer - Zulu Sioux, I never know what to expect with the Black AIPA's, this was very nice, the balance seemed perfect, it didn't have the bitterness that I was expecting. Good Beer, thanks


----------



## Siborg (9/12/10)

haysie said:


> #7 Love it, aroma is toffee biscuit, taste is hmmm but hasnt got a bubble in it. Serve an awesome beer flat.. no one will drink it.Then again....................
> It was great, clean, a little too sweet but that was as things warmed up. Not sure of if any... style but I didnt like the no carb thing. I love this beer and am still tasting ambers and crystals when maybe they shouldnt be so dominant, I reckon you did a super job on this beer.......... i can taste good brewer.


*7 MeLoveBeer - Irish Ale*
MLB, I had yours last night and agree with haysie here. Was a nice beer and I drank it still. I had a bit of medium roastiness and it was a tad on the sweet side. Colour was dark brown to red.

Like I said, downright tasty. Would have been better with a tad more carbonation. There was something in there, only just though. Will be interesting to try Leigh's tonight to compare.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (9/12/10)

Siborg said:


> *7 MeLoveBeer - Irish Ale*
> MLB, I had yours last night and agree with haysie here. Was a nice beer and I drank it still. I had a bit of medium roastiness and it was a tad on the sweet side. Colour was dark brown to red.
> 
> Like I said, downright tasty. Would have been better with a tad more carbonation. There was something in there, only just though. Will be interesting to try Leigh's tonight to compare.



Can I ask if it was totally flat or just low carb? Am thinking that I miscalculated my bulk priming amounts (calculated based on my crash chilling temp and I think its where I screwed up), but I've had bottles from the same batch that carbed up (so maybe its just a lucky dip?)


----------



## shimple (9/12/10)

7. MLB - Irish Red

I agree with others, carbonation was very low.

Slightly sweet which compliments the roasted malt character. Low level Hop biterness, which made it a little too dry on the finish. 

Overall a good beer, carbonation was the only down side. Cheers.


----------



## haysie (9/12/10)

Leigh said:


> I think this was my problem this swap too, a bit more acidity from carbonation does the Irish Red wonders. Cracked two spares of my contribution last night, one was flat, the other was a bit better, but still not properly carbed




How carbed was the beer in the first place Leigh? I have found you lose a bit thru headspace but if the beer is as cold as ice and carbed to the level you want, all should be good. I have had a few issues when first purchasing a CPBF i.e beer in eyes hair face and roof. It took me a while to grasp it, the tip I can offer is get the beer down to near ice 2deg and chill your bottles.

I agree with you re. lack of carbonation can really bring a beer down. CPBF certainly isnt the be all and end all of good bottling, I only purchased mine a year ago and prior to that it was bottle priming. I still get sea monkies in CPBF bottles ( i dont filter) but I am happier my beer is far more consistent with what I drink from the keg.

Now off to try a Cali Common Ale. edit. gave it a squeeze and maybe not tonite, save it for next week. Thanks for the headsup MXD


----------



## Siborg (9/12/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Can I ask if it was totally flat or just low carb? Am thinking that I miscalculated my bulk priming amounts (calculated based on my crash chilling temp and I think its where I screwed up), but I've had bottles from the same batch that carbed up (so maybe its just a lucky dip?)


There was some carb, but I could tell it was gonna be so by squeezing the bottle. The temp is supposed to be average ferment temp, not crash chill temp. How many grams did you add?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (9/12/10)

Siborg said:


> The temp is supposed to be average ferment temp, not crash chill temp.



Thats not what I've been reading lately... the temp relates to the amount of CO2 in solution (so the current temp of the beer at bottling). What does everyone else do?


----------



## haysie (9/12/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Thats not what I've been reading lately... the temp relates to the amount of CO2 in solution (so the current temp of the beer at bottling). What does everyone else do?



Ferment temp


----------



## Siborg (9/12/10)

always my average ferment temp


----------



## Siborg (9/12/10)

haysie said:


> Ferment temp


How's that cali common going haysie? I wanna try that. I reckon I might just attach my carbonater cap and gas these ones up that are a bit flat.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (9/12/10)

haysie said:


> Ferment temp






Siborg said:


> always my average ferment temp



I'm sold... (on both the temp and the need for a CPBF)


----------



## haysie (9/12/10)

*#5*
A little sharp on alc, no caramel or english yeast character that defines the style.
Outside of the style, it was well made, 35 ibu on the label is darn thereabouts. At first taste after the alc thing, I thought yum yum lawn mower beer. Luckily I havent got a big lawn otherwise this would have me in bed early. Fuggles? higher mash temp, a proven english yeast and some british crystal will kill it.
It was a nice beer, no evident problems and well done big fella.
Thx Matt.


----------



## haysie (9/12/10)

Siborg said:


> How's that cali common going haysie? I wanna try that. I reckon I might just attach my carbonater cap and gas these ones up that are a bit flat.



I had to edit the post mate, the bottle still has a bit of squeeze about it


----------



## mxd (9/12/10)

9. Seemax - Galactic Casarillo Ale
golden colour, small tight head, cloudy, maybe a little over carbed, good aroma, good balance, good beer thanks



Thanks every one for the comments about mine, I will not start again on my ESB and take the great advice here, cheers all


----------



## haysie (9/12/10)

*#6*
I was always wary of this one being 92 ibu, a complex malt bill and an even more complex hop bill, did i like it? No. 
Can only think how good this would be with another month or 2. As bitter as an ex wife, hop profile says boom boom boom, I would have liked more finishing hops. Its clean, its out there, and a worthy contribution. On the downside, a fair bit of grassiness is evident and the bitterness is too extreme even for style, under attentuated gave me a thick mouthfeel with a sweet aftertaste on the palate, lacks malt taste. Afterall that..... it was just too bitter.
Thx


edit 3 to go


----------



## Leigh (9/12/10)

haysie said:


> How carbed was the beer in the first place Leigh? I have found you lose a bit thru headspace but if the beer is as cold as ice and carbed to the level you want, all should be good. I have had a few issues when first purchasing a CPBF i.e beer in eyes hair face and roof. It took me a while to grasp it, the tip I can offer is get the beer down to near ice 2deg and chill your bottles.



Was carbed up just right straight from the keg and everything was icy cold. I think I need more practice with the cpbf...some would fill with a lot of froth and others would be filled with beer. I made sure all ended up filled with beer, but I suspect my inability to use the cpbf has contributed.

Anyway, onto the next beer:

16. Siborg - Scottish 80/

Another great beer in this swap, quit drinkable at room temperature with plenty of carbonation. Slight hop bitterness, and lovely rich maltiness with a little roast at the end.

Well done Simon


----------



## Siborg (10/12/10)

*17. Leigh - Irish Red*
Cracked this one last night. Had a strange aroma and smell, possibly yeast? (what did you use?)

Carbonation was minimal, but notable enough to form a decent head. The carbonation gave a smooth mouth feel, which sort of reminded me of kilkenny, with a tad more carbonation. 

It was a very thick, malty, roasty full-bodied brew. I quite enjoyed it and the yeast aroma smell wasn't unpleasant, but still something I couldn't quite place.

Possibly a little too sweet, as it left a bit of a cloying feeling. Was still overall enjoyable. Really enjoying the home-brewed versions of this style lately. Might have to give it a go myself.


----------



## mxd (10/12/10)

7 Leigh irish red, sorry mate no carbonation here, had a good flavour etc..


----------



## WarmBeer (10/12/10)

*12. Beersatan - Jaggery Pale Ale*

Poured with an awesome, 2 inch high, off-white head that hung around for the whole glass. Seriously, this thing was like an art installation, it was that stable.

A little bit of diacetyl in the aroma, but it's not too bad, and just makes me think it's going to be rich and malty.

Pretty cloudy, which persists through the entire glass, clearing up a little after letting the beer warm up to just below room temp at the end of the 2nd glass.

Taste is very bitter, but also flavourful. Maybe lacking a bit of complexity, and definitely balanced more towards bitterness. Carbonation is just right. Maybe try toning down the quantity of 60 minute hops, or adding more caramel malts, of various lovibond, to balance it out. I couldn't detect the Jaggery sugar, but it might just be me.

Good effort, just needs some refinement. Thanks Beersatan.


----------



## donmateo (11/12/10)

17. Leigh - Irish Red Ale (Better Red than Dead) 
Loved every bit of this beer
Reminded me of some of the (3 ravens) cask conditioned
beers I've tried off the handpump at lambsgobarr.
Loved the subtle english hops, nice malt character, bit of crystal.
This beer was gone well before the sandwich I was eating it with.


----------



## Siborg (11/12/10)

mxd said:


> 7 Leigh irish red, sorry mate no carbonation here, had a good flavour etc..


Hey matt. Was that Leigh's (17) or MLB's (7)?


----------



## mxd (11/12/10)

Pretty sure it had a 7


----------



## haysie (12/12/10)

*#8*
Not familiar with this "common" type beer :lol: Is it named for Collingwood supporters and residents of Heidelberg West  
After deciding a few days days ago not to open this due to a little squeeze in the bottle. I opened it to accompany some fresh calamari I caught during the week in the bay, hot panned garnished with lime n chilli.
This beer didnt let things down, poured well, carb is just right.....phewww!. A wee bit cloudy? maybe the low floc yeast. Nice soft velvety mouthfeel, nothing big in bitterness or hops (is it a bit earthy in the finish?), very nice toasty biscuit maltiness. Tasted about my preferred alc% med>norm. Everything seemed well balanced. A real quaffable beer. The warm dregs of the jug did have that earthy taste for mine which I dont mind at all. It went down a treat with lunch.
Thx and well done Fourstar


----------



## Leigh (13/12/10)

Cracked another spare of mine on the weekend, lots of carbonation. Given it was force carbed, I'm putting it down to inability to use a CPBF. Sorry guys.

Onto more tastings:

14. Don Mateo - Hefeweizen 

An excellent example of a Hefe, great head, good mouthfeel, lots of banana and the wheat malt flavours. Unfortunately (for me) neither bananas nor wheat beers are to my liking.


20. Shimple - Punxsatawney Porter 

While the example I got was hugely overcarbed (to the point that the lid and base of the bottle were bulging), I experienced no medicinal flavours that others had. If anything, it was quite acidic (probably due to the high carbonation), but otherwise this was a great porter that we enjoyed down to the end of the bottle.


3. WarmBeer - Zulu Sioux

Another dark AIPA. I'm really enjoying these. Poured with a great head, subtle hop aroma. Into the mouth it's all malt, over the tongue a brilliant hop burst. If anything, I'd pull the hops back slightly to achieve a better balance. Brilliant beer Brett.


6. Vitalstatistix - AIPA 

Poured with a 1 inch head, beautiful hoppy aroma, nice balance on the tongue, but over the tongue the hops were too much. Have to agree with others that this one is definately not balanced. I did enjoy this beer, but it could do with some fine tuning.


OK, That's me done now. What a terrific batch of swaps, and having the low number of 15 made it really manageable.

For mine, I can't split two beers for "Best of Swap", Haysie's American Brown and Cocko's Dark APA. Special mention goes to MXD's ESB and 4* Kentucky Common. I will be attempting all four of these beers at some point in the future.

And thank you to all swappers for what has been a great swap.


----------



## Fourstar (13/12/10)

haysie said:


> *#8*
> Not familiar with this "common" type beer :lol: Is it named for Collingwood supporters and residents of Heidelberg West



Nope, that would be woodstock or bulleit bourbon common. :lol: 

Glad you enjoyed, funny about the yeast with this one as 1469 is supposed to be an excellent floccer. The last of the keg blew on the weekend and was poring quite bright although i have noticed a few of the extra bottles still seem dusty, maybe 2/3 of a bottle has dropped bright.

Hops where US Goldings so shold be floral like EKG. I wonder what the issue was with the bulk priming as the keg was primed in the same manner and also had 1/2 the vessel of headspace with perfect carbonation. At this point you seem to be the onlyone with decent CO2 volumes. Atleast you got the good one! B) 

Cheers!


----------



## zebba (13/12/10)

Had both cockos DAPA and siborgs 80/-. Both great beers. Both pick of the swap for me so far. No notes I'm afraid, as they were drank whilst slaving away in the kitchen. They hit the spot damn fine though. Well done.


----------



## haysie (13/12/10)

*#9*

Having recently belted out a few "try clones" of stone and wood. The galaxy was right on me, the hop combination has produced a very nice beer. Has a BIG fluffy pillowy head, almost too big. Not the best in appearance, very cloudy. I would like a little more upfront malt, insaying that its a very hoppy beer and to rob peter to pay paul maybe detriment to what you are trying to achieve. I really enjoyed down to the last drop and with a few minor tweeks this beer is certainly a winner. Well done and thx Seemax

edit 2 to go... 16 and 20


----------



## donmateo (13/12/10)

6. Vitalstatistix - AIPA
Wow, talk about being smacked over the head with a hop sock.
Great aroma - fresh passionfruit and pine
Pretty impressive and solid depth to the hop flavour,
Hops are assertive and dominant, but somehow I don't find them
overpowering (meybe due to the high ABV?)
Have to say I really enjoyed this beer - one of the few highly
hopped beers where I would not have to think very hard to have a second.


----------



## donmateo (13/12/10)

haysie said:


> *#14*
> [...]
> edit. mine was in a Manticle bottle? Right beer yeah? ^_^



Yep - I admit I'm a slackarse when it comes to cleaning the _outside_ of bottles


----------



## haysie (14/12/10)

*#16*
Talk about saving the best for last, or near last. This is an absolute cracker, pours reddish amber, cloudy/hazy. Wafts of malt are so inviting, no initial bitterness or hop character to speak of because this beer is so rounded. Lace until the end of the glass. A real chewy mouthfeel of I want more. This is superb beer Siborg. Well Done

edit 1 to go #20


----------



## donmateo (14/12/10)

8. Fourstar - Kentucky Common Mk II
Got home and realized I forgot to chill down some more bottles
so I dropped this one in the freezer for as long as I could wait
which was about 20 minutes.
Great aroma, some nice sweet malt.
Full body, and smooth - really smooth, touch of caramel.
Low carbonation - this one also reminds me of some delicious cask conditioned
ales I've tried.
Glad I didn't chill this one right down, cause the flavours
really deserve to be let loose.
Lordy Lordy...
Loved it.


Have to say I'm wrapped at the standard of the case swap this time round. 
For me this has easily been the stand out swap i've participated in.


----------



## zebba (15/12/10)

K, I had a bottle that had "Riggwelter" or something like that written on it, nice looking label, can't recall the number as I thought the label would be enough... But cannot reconcile it to to list...

The label said "NE Brown, 5.7%", but the beer poured quite a light colour, hazy, light carbonation, strong pillowy head. Smell was yeasty esters, and taste was more, more and more yeasty esters. They were probably technically a tad overdone, but I don't mind that. Mostly fruity, although there was a little spice. Definitely wasn't a brown, but it was very, very englishy. The esters tasted english, but were done at belgian extremes. I liked it, cause the flavour was all so over the top, and that's the way I like my flavour. 

But no idea whose it was...


----------



## mxd (15/12/10)

the bottle you have is what I think was from the last swap from Brendo, Don Mateo has provided a few of those bottles within this swap, so if it was a wheat then it would be his ?



Zebba said:


> K, I had a bottle that had "Riggwelter" or something like that written on it, nice looking label, can't recall the number as I thought the label would be enough... But cannot reconcile it to to list...
> 
> The label said "NE Brown, 5.7%", but the beer poured quite a light colour, hazy, light carbonation, strong pillowy head. Smell was yeasty esters, and taste was more, more and more yeasty esters. They were probably technically a tad overdone, but I don't mind that. Mostly fruity, although there was a little spice. Definitely wasn't a brown, but it was very, very englishy. The esters tasted english, but were done at belgian extremes. I liked it, cause the flavour was all so over the top, and that's the way I like my flavour.
> 
> But no idea whose it was...


----------



## zebba (15/12/10)

mxd said:


> the bottle you have is what I think was from the last swap from Brendo, Don Mateo has provided a few of those bottles within this swap, so if it was a wheat then it would be his ?


Interesting... Looked like a wheat, but didn't taste like other wheats i've had. Mind you, my wheat experience is VERY limited, so it may well have been. 

Thx for the info.


----------



## haysie (17/12/10)

*#20*

Overcarbonated which in turn bought the sea monkies too life. Missing some key characteristics of a porter i.e roast and hops both bittering and flavor. Nice malt background and a smooth medium mouth feel that does finish watery and a tad acidic. A shedload of carbonation never really helps the subtle flavors of a good malt grist. 
Thx Shimple

THATS ME DONE N DUSTED, great,good,fair beers this swap. No outstanding dogs. Was an awesome effort to have so many good brews among such a small swap. With no bias my picks of the bunch were Siborgs Scottish #1 ChrisT Saison #2, but another 6 beers I could have named 1 or 2.
Thanks everybody for sharing and hope to do it all again one day. Merry Xmas to all.
Haysie

edit,spellchecker


----------



## WarmBeer (22/12/10)

*8. Fourstar - Kentucky Common Mk II*

After waiting a good month or so for this baby to carb up a little more, I decided to give it a go. Slight hiss on opening indicated a low level of carbonation, and the minimal head proved consistent. Off-amber brown, and cloudy, not necessarily an attractive beer to look at, but smells good, clean and malty.

Bam, first taste is malt, malt and more malt, but not at all too sweet. Very well balanced by the hop bitterness. Then another layer of flavour comes through, adding a touch of caramel or raisin. Best way to describe the flavour is multi-dimensional, something I normally associate with aged dark beers, however this is only medium body, and very drinkable.

Damn, Fourstar, this is a really great beer. Not sure whether most people left if long enough for it to reach it's best, but I'm gonna call it pick of the swap for me (so far, still got a couple to go...)

A+


----------



## Cocko (23/12/10)

*#19 Haysie:*

Went in pretty cold, about 2* according to the keezer tempmate...

A great pouring, hoppy freshness, very f&cking nice beer mate!!

As it warmed:

The malt character came to life and luckily the hops balanced it out, but tasting Chris' AB last swap and now this I can say I am not a fan of AB, it is not really to my liking... but this beer has got me scratching my head about that opinion...

I took the last swig wanting more to decide if I loved or just liked it...

Haysie, please send me more.  

Reading my own post, I must say I enjoyed the experience.


----------



## haysie (24/12/10)

Thx Cocko for the feedback. Certainly agree not everyones cuppa, brown malt can be a wee bit offensive but used in the right quantities, a lovely choc flavour comes thru.

Glad you liked it. Chris copped all the spare bottles.......... 5  

I did ask him to keep one for Beerfest, maybe you can steward or judge that category for a further tasting  

Cheers.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/1/11)

*19. Haysie*

I've got to agree with what Cocko says about this beer. It's confounding...

I found the aroma was full of lovely dark and chocolate notes. Reminded me a lot of the Janet's Brown Ale from BCS.

Flavour was a big hit of bitterness, probably putting it miles out of style for an American Brown, but hey, we're all grown-ups here, and can handle a little extra bitterness.

Apart from possibly a little diacetyl, which isn't inappropriate in a dark beer like this, I couldn't find any fermentation faults. A good, clean, well made beer, just like I'm coming to expect from Haysie from his last 3 case swap contributions.

How did you manage to get it so dark without any roast character coming through? Cold steep?

As Cocko said, by the end of the bottle I was really unhappy I didn't have another one I could open and enjoy.

2 swap beers to go...



Cocko said:


> *#19 Haysie:*
> 
> Went in pretty cold, about 2* according to the keezer tempmate...
> 
> ...


----------



## Siborg (6/1/11)

OK... I've had a bit of a break from the swap tasting. Time to wrap this up. Will get stuck into a few more tomorrow (gotta love RDO's!)

*6. Vitalstatistix - AIPA*
Reading the label I thought "92 IBUs...WOW This is gonna be crazy"

Poured a decent shade of copper, with a thick fluffy white head. First thing that hit me was the aroma (after I kicked my dog out cause she'd rolled in something foul-smelling)

Getting that smell out of my nose was this awesome IPA. I couldn't put a finger on which one, but it was just a huge bouquet of hops. Beautiful.

Mouthfeel was... well chewy. Was sweet without being cloying and the bitterness wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be. I've had harshly bitter beers before and this definitely wasn't one of them. If it was a blind tasting, I'd guess maybe 40-50 IBUs... but obviously the malt is keeping it in check.

Mate, f**king glad you came to this swap and swapped such an awesome beer. I love hops and I f**king love your IPA... TOP STUFF


----------



## haysie (6/1/11)

WarmBeer said:


> *19. Haysie*
> 
> I've got to agree with what Cocko says about this beer. It's confounding...
> 
> ...




Cheers Mate, I dont cold steep, its the whole hog in the mash or nothing for me. Brown malt and a decent boil gave me the color IMO. Glad you sort of enjoyed it. The bitterness is always a mine or yours for me when I brew Americans, i.e I dont like the late hopped bugger all bitterness and a nosefull of hops that many do. I do prefer upfront bitterness with the aroma and finishing hops subtle.
Still playing with the style, but I think the yeast is spot on...1272.
Happy New Year Warmbeer.


----------



## mxd (6/1/11)

I've finished mine, last year  if I did mention it then that was an accident, the only isues I think I've had is some under carb, some good beer thanks all.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/1/11)

*7. MeLoveBeer - Irish Red Ale*

Bottle felt undercarbed, and gave no hint of carbonation when opening, or on first pour. There are, however, bubbles coming through the beer, so while it is undercarbonated, it is definitely not flat.

Cloudy, and brown is the best way to describe the appearance, although cloudiness could be due to chill haze. I would call this more an "Irish Brown Ale", rather than Red.

Plenty of malty goodness in the aroma, some phenolics from the yeast.

Taste is reasonably complex, with malt sweetness, a little chocolate in there, and hint of background bitterness to balance it out. The impression is quite rich tasting, and a full mouthfeel.

Overall, a good, enjoyable beer, which has surprised me, as I'm not a fan of the style. Might have to reconsider my preconceptions sometime soon. Thanks, MLB.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/1/11)

Well, that's it for me, another case swap done and dusted.

I've got to say I've been very impressed with the quality and diversity of the beers to have come out of this swap. I didn't encounter a single infection, with some experimental styles and approaches in there. The guys who pulled out, missed out.

My top 3, in no particular order:

Fourstar's subtle and complex Kentucky Common
Cocko's mean and chocolaty Dark APA
Vitalstatistix hop tastic California Uber Alles IPA
Special mention to Siborg for a surprisingly tasty 80/.

Cheers, and hope to see the same, and more, names on the list for the Vic Xmas in July case swap.


----------



## haysie (9/1/11)

Was there any discussion by the attendees at the last swap re. July2011?
I remember Leigh putting something up sometime about one for the South East, I think he may have moved since then though.


----------



## beersatan (10/1/11)

Finally converting my scribble pad notes to a few posts:-

1. Chris - Saison
While cold I could handle this one but as it warmed I struggled. The flavour loses me as I can't really taste hops or malt. Don't know if they are an acquired taste but at this stage I don't really like it.
Don't worry, it's not you - it's me.

2. Zebba - APA.
Poured, smelled and tasted awesome. Great APA. :beerbang: Thanks Zeb!

3. WarmBeer - Zulu Sioux 
Really well balanced, looked cool and had a great smell and strong flavours. Awesome beer - had everything you could want in a beer but for some reason I wanted a bit more of something.

5. mxd - ESB
A nice little light brown head, a bit cloudy, great malt taste with some styrian goodness.  Went down a treat!
Thank you very much.

6. Vitalstatistix - AIPA
Palate smasher - a lot like Stone's Ruination and a bit like Epic Armageddon - right up my alley! Sooo much hop action here! :icon_drool2: I battled blissfully through the bitter bastard and loved every minute of it. But have to admit I was also glad to finish it!


----------



## beersatan (10/1/11)

7. MeLoveBeer - Irish Red Ale
Smelled and tasted of light roast with hints of bacon/smoke and cola. Might have been better if it had some bubbles though.

8. Fourstar - Kentucky Common Mk II
Another flat one! :blink: I could mostly smell light roast and corn and also a light apricot sort of smell - maybe the hops? Not too happy with the lack of bubbles and also that the corn flavour sort of diluted and competed with the nice malt flavour. Definitely complex but not sure if I liked it - maybe coz it was flat?

9. Seemax - Galactic Casarillo Ale
What's not to like about this one? 
Only one! :icon_cheers: 

11. Cocko - Dark APA 
Put this one down a bit too easily and would've liked another. Found the draught version was a slightly better drop.  

12. Beersatan - Jaggery Pale Ale
Not what I expected/planned but not terrible. :unsure:


----------



## beersatan (10/1/11)

14. Don Mateo - Hefeweizen
Very bubbly but no head or lacing. Had a banana smell but tasted more bubblegum and olive to me. The olive taste seemed to increase all the way through until it was nearly all I could taste. Only realised when I finished and told someone that this could have been an infection in the bottle?  

16. Siborg - Scottish 80/-
First glass seemed thin and diluted - not liking it at this point but the second glass was great. Not sure I've had a Scottish 80/- before but found it very malty with a caramel sort of taste but still sort of light and easy to drink. Good beer - cheers!

17. Leigh - Irish Red Ale (Better Red than Dead)
First pour - sooo many bubbles! The beer flavours were good but thin.
Second glass tasted more like it. Not my favourite style but enjoyed it. Thanks.

19. Haysie - American Brown
Nose over the glass was very inviting. :beerbang: Bittering and hop flavour was spot on. :beerbang: 
If I made this one I would drop some choc (from my experience can get enough from the brown malt) but could be on the to do list. Cheers.

20. Shimple - Punxsatawney Porter
As it went in my mouth it tasted "stouty" but then turned sort of watery thin as it went down the hatch. 
Going on the previous ones I was hoping for more from the second glass but even though it was less thin and fairly complex I'm not 100% sure if I liked this one or not. 
Last one gone!

Thanks to everybody for the beer and the comments.
Hope to get to do it all again sometime! :beer: (and actually get to the swap too!)


----------



## Cocko (13/1/11)

WOW!

Love the beersatan Ka'Pow notes! 

Cheers for the report on mine and the taps will be flowing into your glass whenever you are about!


Tonight:

#3

Black, and ******* a awesome beer. I am not about to rave on about aroma, flavour and head retention as I find this beer simply, extremely well balanced and love a blacky!

Love your work Warmbeer - thanks for being a part of the swap as it means I have just enjoyed a ******* nice beer!

Cheers!


----------



## Cocko (13/1/11)

#8

Just grabbed it and poured away...

After thinking it is a very mild ESB, looked it up and it is 4*'s Kentucky Common.

Another very drinkable beer, as it warmed the malt profile shines and the love fades but only to a level where the butt sex is out of question.

Pardon the pun but I give this beer 4 stars!

Cheers bray, please send more.


----------



## Cocko (14/1/11)

Night cap..

#5 MXD.

No smoke mate, a ******* AWESOME beer!

Next to 4*'s SNCA in July, this is a beer I will be able to shut my eyes and remember the taste... in fact taste, hopefully!...

Thank you.


----------



## WarmBeer (14/1/11)

Cocko said:


> #3
> 
> Black, and ******* a awesome beer. I am not about to rave on about aroma, flavour and head retention as I find this beer simply, extremely well balanced and love a blacky!
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it, Cocko. 

You might have just drunk the very last one in existence, as I've rocked through all my leftovers. 

Definitely going to make this one again, might become a house beer, even though most of the remarks I've gotten from my non-brewer friends were "Ewww, I don't like stout". Philistines!


----------

